# How does the Stowa Flieger compare to the IWC mark XVI?



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Stowa novice.
From what i've read, the stowa flieger and the IWC mark XVI comes from the same world war 2 roots. 
Not having handlesd a stowa can someone tell me how these 2 watches compare in terms of feel, fit and finish? I aware there's a huge price difference.
I'd be getting either one with black leather strap if I do go for one.

Which stowa is more popular- with/without label, with or without date?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

From what I've read there were 5 firms that supplied the Luftwaffe......IWC, A. Lange, Wempe, Laco & Stowa. IWC...weird..wasn't that firm owned by an American at one time????
I have the basic Stowa Airman Auto(no date) w/ logo. I have seen & handled 2 IWC MK's, a MKXV & XVI...my Stowa has an exhibition caseback, IWC has solid caseback...Stowa's a bit lighter than the IWC MK's, & my Stowa's 40mm vs. 38 & 39mm. My Stowa has an overall satin finish, IWC has shiny & satin. IMO both the IWC & Stowa are beautiful, both have great attn. to detail & excellent fit & finish...I am very happy w/ my Stowa, it's very precise, only negative...the strap, kinda cheap & stiff, I replaced it, no big expense....the IWC's are sharp but at present beyond my budget.
The purists like the Stowa Airman w/ no logo, no date, hand wind, etc....but for the $ value, the basic, Airman auto w/ logo can't be beat...I like mine a lot!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice pics ...thanks


----------



## mr.frida (Mar 18, 2008)

hallo, dr.robert is absolutly right. for the money the stowa airman (all of them, in personell choice) are the best u can get for the money. i got mine airman auto wo/logo for about a year now and i am still more than happy with it. it keeps time for about 2-7 sec. a day without the cosc movement and is very well done in finish. the blue hands are amazing ;-). even in my opinion the only manko is the strap. i change mine at the moment it arrived to a black kaufmann croco. so it is very dressy too ;-) anyway u cannot go wrong with any stowa airman, in my opinion with any stowa. so go and get one. bye


----------



## rabul (May 8, 2009)

well, a matter of taste i guess. 

i still have my mkxv and handled the mk xvi. feel, finish, the iwc is on top. though for the money, like dr. robert and mr. frida said, stowa is much better.

i chose stowa no logo because you can't have the no logo from iwc nor wempe. the mk xvi with the larger minute/hour hand is more legible than the stowa. my stowa is interestingly more accurate than the iwc.


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

stowa gets my vote! b-)


----------



## Hansch99 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's more information on this subject here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=223782&highlight=Stowa

I like the IWC better than the Stowa, but not enough to justify the price increase. I'd get the Stowa if I was between the two.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Those who can easily afford an IWC should buy an IWC, for those who can not the Stowa is a very good alternative.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Those who can easily afford an IWC should buy an IWC, for those who can not the Stowa is a very good alternative.


i have an IWC pilot chrono with the beautiful metal bracelet, the best i've seen on any watch. the IWC is a great watch. i've coveted the mark 12, 15 or 16 as well, but since i've been on this forum, got interested in the stowa and am now patiently waiting for my FO2. certainly i'm hoping that the watch will be everything everyone claims it to be. should i purchase another IWC instead? well, we'll see. i like the looks of the stowa, like that i can get it without the logo, and like the handwound movement. and as much as everyone here says the quality is beyond reproach, i've never actually held one in my hands. that always seems to be the final judge. as the market for these watches seem to remain strong, i don't think i can lose, i can always sell it.


----------



## mao-chi (Jun 21, 2009)

stuffler said:


> Those who can easily afford an IWC should buy an IWC, for those who can not the Stowa is a very good alternative.


I compared IWC XVI and Stowa FO side by side. I like both of them. The IWC looks more modern, clean look, watch case is thinner can be a casual or dress watch. Well made.

The Stowa FO looks more robust, bigger and thicker watch case, appears more traditional, beautiful face. It looks more casual. I like the display watch back most, you can SEE and FEEL it's moving. You also can see the wheel's moving while do hand winding. Well made too.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have handled both watches before. It is obvious and expected that the IWC would be more refined but is it worth the price! Only you can be the judge. 

I like the Stowa because it is not as mass produced, smaller company, and one has direct contact with the owner. Oh, and I forgot the price is much more reasonable. ;-)


----------



## cj610 (Mar 7, 2006)

The big negative for me with the all the IWC Mark series watches is the lack of lume except at the cardinal points of 12-3-6-9. 

The IWC's a very nice watch but until they fix the lume it's not as good a tool watch as the Stowa Airman IMHO. Now if you compared the older IWC UTC with gratuitous lume all around to the Stowa......then the IWC would win out.

Ed


----------

